# Вырывать - рвать - вырвать



## Zaika

Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в этих тонкостях. Когда и почему лучше сказать одно вместо другого?

1) тебя 2 раза вырывало 
2) тебя 2 раза рвало
3) тебя 2 раза вырвало

Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

Первый вариант звучит странновато. Трудно представить соответствующий контекст.
Разница между вторым и третьим - это обычное различие между несовершенным и совершенным видом: # 2 - смысловое ударение на процессе, # 3 - на результате, например:

_Доктор, его сильно тошнило и за ночь дважды рвало.
Тебя уже вырвало два раза. Может, хватит уже пить?_


----------



## Zaika

Спасибо. Можете привести пример с глаголом вырывать? Это несовершенный вид как рвать?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Спасибо. Можете привести пример с глаголом вырывать? Это несовершенный вид как рвать?


В значении to vomit трудно придумать пример, везде звучит неестественно. В современных словарях у глагола "вырывать" вообще нет такого значения, но вот пример из словаря Ушакова (1940): _Меня каждый раз вырывает, как проглочу облатку._
Сейчас я бы сказал "Меня рвёт...".


----------



## Zaika

_Доктор, его сильно тошнило из ночь дважды рвало.

здесь "из ночь" что означает?_


----------



## Maroseika

Прошу прощения за описку:
_Доктор, его сильно тошнило и за ночь дважды рвало._


----------



## Zaika

_Меня каждый раз вырывает, как проглочу облатку.
Меня каждый раз рвет, как проглочу облатку.

это одно и то же?_


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> _это одно и то же?_


Да.


----------



## Zaika

Здравствуйте. Можете помочь с разницей между "стошнить" и "вырвать"? Это синонимы?

1) меня стошнило от молока
2) меня вырвало от молока 

А еще, "от молока" или "молоком" это одно и то же?


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> Доктор, его сильно тошнило и за ночь дважды рвало


Какое правильное произношение слова "рвало"? На какой слог падает ударение? Я слышала по-разному (рвАло и рвалО).


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Здравствуйте. Можете помочь с разницей между "стошнить" и "вырвать"? Это синонимы?
> 
> 1) меня стошнило от молока
> 2) меня вырвало от молока


Да, синонимы.
В наиболее современном словаре  - рвáло. Но в разговорной речи чаще, как мне кажется, встречается второй вариант.  



> А еще, "от молока" или "молоком" это одно и то же?


Не совсем.
От молока - молоко стало причиной рвоты.
Вырвало молоком - рвота состоит из молока, но причиной рвоты могло послужить что-то другое.


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> В наиболее современном словаре - рвáло. Но в разговорной речи чаще, как мне кажется, встречается второй вариант


Большое спасибо. Вы как говорите? С ударением на А или на О?


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> Да, синонимы.


Кроме "стошнить" и "вырвать", "срыгнуть" тоже можно употреблять как синоним к ним или это вульгарно?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Большое спасибо. Вы как говорите? С ударением на А или на О?


Я бы скорее сказал рвалó.


----------



## Zaika

Zaika said:


> "срыгнуть" тоже можно употреблять как синоним к ним или это вульгарно?


Например: "Я срыгнула молоко"


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Кроме "стошнить" и "вырвать", "срыгнуть" тоже можно употреблять как синоним к ним или это вульгарно?


Срыгнуть - это другое. При этом содержимое остается обычно во рту, и его немного.
У детей, правда, срыгнутое вылетает изо рта, но это совсем иное, чем рвота.

Что касается вульгарного синонима к "стошнить" и "вырвать", то это блевать, сблевать, блевануть (только используется не безлично: он сблевал и т.п.).


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> Срыгнуть - это совсем другое. При этом раздается характерный звук, но содержимое остается обычно во рту, и его немного.


Я почему-то всегда думала, что при "отрыгнуть" содержимое остается во рту, а при "срыгнуть" выходит даже в большом количестве. Тогда срыгнуть не переводится "to vomit"?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Я почему-то всегда думала, что при "отрыгнуть" содержимое остается во рту, а при "срыгнуть" выходит даже в большом количестве. Тогда срыгнуть не переводится "to vomit"?


Как раз "отрыгнуть" означает извергнуть изо рта. Например, так говорят о животных, которые отрыгивают пищу своим детенышам в рот.
Что касается перевода, то мой словарь предлагает belch.

Впрочем, почитал сейчас словарь, и вижу, что мое понимание слов срыгнуть, отрыгнуть не совсем им соответствует. Давайте дождемся ответов других носителей языка.


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> он сблевал


Он сблевал чем/ от чего/ что?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Он сблевал чем/ от чего/ что?


Обычно чем и от чего. Что - возможно, в каком-то специфическом контексте.
Только не забывайте, что это весьма вульгарное слово.


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> Как раз "отрыгнуть" означает извергнуть изо рта.


Не может быть такого. Разве "отрыжка" это не характерный звук, издаваемый человеком, когда он рыгает?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Не может быть такого. Разве "отрыжка" это не характерный звук, издаваемый человеком, когда он рыгает?


Да, отрыжка - именно это. При этом, согласно словарю, отрыгнуть - извергнуть из желудка путем отрыжки.
И о животных совершенно точно говорят именно так.


----------



## Zaika

Ок, но "Я отрыгнула" еще означает "Я сделала отрыжку", не правда ли?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Ок, но "Я отрыгнула" еще означает "Я сделала отрыжку", не правда ли?


Говорят - я рыгнула (совершила отрыжку).
Если бы я услышал "я отрыгнула", то подумал, что что-то вылетело изо рта.


----------



## Rosett

При отрыжке может вообще ничего не вылетать наружу, оставаясь во рту, и, более того, это слово может означать как одиночное действие, так и временное состояние, когда такое действие происходит непроизвольно с небольшими перерывами (тогда говорят: «у меня отрыжка»).


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> я рыгнула (совершила отрыжку)


Какой сложный русский язык: поменяешь префикс, поменяется весь смысл фразы!


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Какой сложный русский язык: поменяешь префикс, поменяется весь смысл фразы!


В противном случае префиксы были бы не нужны, они ведь и служат для изменения смысла.


----------



## nizzebro

"Меня стошнило" звучит немного скромнее и не так явно рисует образ неудержимой рвоты, как "меня вырвало", видимо, в силу того, что смысл исходной формы "тошнить" не обязательно подразумевает рвоту.


----------



## Maroseika

Добавлю еще одно слово - изрыгать/изрыгнуть. Сейчас оно чаще используется переносно: изрыгать проклятия, ругательства, огонь (о вулканах и пушках), но буквально означает "извергать пищу". Используется не безлично: он изрыгнул.


----------



## MIDAV

Я встречал носителей, которые использовали _вырвать _так же не безлично. То есть: _он вырвал _вместо _его вырвало_, _я вырвала _вместо _меня вырвало _и т.д. Для меня это звучит странновато, и я сам так бы не сказал.


----------



## Maroseika

Я тоже слышал такой вариант. Но он явно ненормативный.


----------

